# Ipod?



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggstions on listening to an ipod thru the factory system other than an fm transmitter? anyway to wire it in?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Go over to LS1GTO.com and do a search for ipod. A fella there figured out a way to hack into the head unit. If you can use a soldering iron go for it!


----------

